# Second chance for Silver Sands unreachable delinquent owners



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2006)

The following message from Silver Sands Resort was received by a TUG member with a request to see if this information could be communicated via TUG.  It has been paraphrased slightly for public posting:



> There are a few international owners that purchased from me since November 2002 at Silver Sands, that have since 'disappeared'. Levies are unpaid for 1 to 2 years and our Directors are wanting to repossess the units and sell to defray costs.
> 
> E-mail addresses, address, phone nos. and fax nos. are either discontinued or just don't exist anymore.
> 
> ...



You may email Colleen via the bbs email facilities, by *CLICKING HERE*.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 19, 2006)

This looks like Silversands in South Africa to me.

Dottie


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2006)

Dottie said:
			
		

> This looks like Silversands in South Africa to me.
> 
> Dottie



Right you are.  Was thrown off by her use of two words (Silver Sands) for the resort name in her message.   There is a Silver Sands in Australia.  Silversands is in SA.  Colleen's email address is definitely a South African one.


----------

